# Proper driver for tp-link nano usb adapter TL-WN725N

## stolar

Hello,

I would like to get the title wlan n usb card to work in my 3.7.10 gentoo on IBM x41, however i fail to find the proper driver for it. What is reported in the system is:

```

x41 ~ # lsusb

Bus 001 Device 005: ID 12d1:1436 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E173 3G Modem (modem-mode)

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0bda:8179 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. 

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 0483:2016 SGS Thomson Microelectronics Fingerprint Reader

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

```

And in dmesg:

```

Mar 23 08:51:31 x41 kernel: [    2.435479] usb 1-4: default language 0x0409

Mar 23 08:51:31 x41 kernel: [    2.435850] usb 1-4: udev 2, busnum 1, minor = 1

Mar 23 08:51:31 x41 kernel: [    2.435854] usb 1-4: New USB device found, idVendor=0bda, idProduct=8179

Mar 23 08:51:31 x41 kernel: [    2.437795] usb 1-4: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

Mar 23 08:51:31 x41 kernel: [    2.439746] usb 1-4: Product: 802.11n NIC

Mar 23 08:51:31 x41 kernel: [    2.441637] usb 1-4: Manufacturer: Realtek

Mar 23 08:51:31 x41 kernel: [    2.443528] usb 1-4: SerialNumber: 00E04C0001

Mar 23 08:51:31 x41 kernel: [    2.445699] usb 1-4: usb_probe_device

Mar 23 08:51:31 x41 kernel: [    2.445703] usb 1-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Mar 23 08:51:31 x41 kernel: [    2.445860] usb 1-4: adding 1-4:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

Mar 23 08:51:31 x41 kernel: [    2.445959] usbip-host 1-4:1.0: usb_probe_interface

Mar 23 08:51:31 x41 kernel: [    2.445963] usbip-host 1-4:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

Mar 23 08:51:31 x41 kernel: [    2.445968] usbip-host 1-4:1.0: 1-4 is not in match_busid table... skip!

```

I just get info that:

```

[    2.111243] usbcore: registered new interface driver ums-realtek

[    2.441637] usb 1-4: Manufacturer: Realtek

```

The iwconfig gives just:

```

wwan0     no wireless extensions.

```

(btw. the other atheros card in this notebook works fine already)

I have emerged the linux-firmware, and i am trying some realtek .bins during the kernel configuration but so far they do not work. From the Wireless device drivers section i also compiled all Realtek drivers into the kernel (should they be compiled as modules?). Please advice on the driver that would fit this card, since co far the activty LED doesn't even blink or the course of action to undertake...or probably could You please suggest a troubleshooting method this linux-firmware testing...

Regards,

stolar

----------

## Gusar

rtl8188eu is the driver for this thing, it's available here: https://github.com/Red54/linux-shumeipai2/tree/sunxi-3.0/drivers/net/wireless/rtl8188eu. You'll have to copy it into the kernel source tree and adjust some Makefiles. Just google for 0bda:8179, you'll find lots of info.

----------

## stolar

Gusar thank You for the reply,

however i fail to see such driver under /lib/firmware...(although the linux-firmware package was updated yesterday).

Could You give a brief general plan on how to adopt the files from the link You gave so that the driver works in gentoo system?

----------

## philipo

Hello, 

I have same TL-WN725N adapter and lsusb shows:

```
#lsusb

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0bda:8176 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8188CUS 802.11n WLAN Adapter

```

Try compile module for RTL8188CUS which you can find in Device Drivers>Network Devices>Wireless LAN. 

[M] Realtek RTL8192CU/RTL8188CU USB Wireless Network Adapter

Adapter works, but still I have problems to configure it with wicd...:-/ 

Regards,

Filip

----------

## Gusar

philipo, you have a different device. Yours is 0bda:8176, stolar's is 0bda:8179. That's why I always say marketing names are meaningless, only the pci-id (or in this case, the usb-id) matters.

There's a new driver available that might handle the 8179: http://www.spinics.net/lists/linux-wireless/msg105579.html

----------

## pisko

is working this usb-wifi on 3.18.7?

i bought last week some usb-wifi 8188cus and after 5 days it is not worked so i goes back to shop to change it and they had last one other.

so i taked him and now i found that is 8188eu which dont working too... 

some idea? google speak just about rapsbery 

i tried to compile drivers i found there but they want daemonize

----------

## solamour

Has anyone been able to make 0bda:8179 work? I'm having the same problem, and so far, nothing worked, except Ubuntu, which recognized the device right away. No fiddling with anything. It just worked. The Ubuntu version I used was 16.10, but a slightly older ones might work as well.

I noticed that Ubuntu loaded a device module named "r8188eu", but at least the kernel I'm using (v4.4.21) doesn't seem to have an option for it. Or perhaps I'm not looking hard enough. If you got it working, please share your experience.

__

sol

----------

## Hu

```
git grep --cached r8188eu

drivers/staging/rtl8188eu/Kconfig:8:    If built as a module, it will be called r8188eu.

drivers/staging/rtl8188eu/Makefile:1:r8188eu-y :=               \

drivers/staging/rtl8188eu/Makefile:54:obj-$(CONFIG_R8188EU) := r8188eu.o

drivers/staging/rtl8188eu/include/drv_types.h:25:#define DRV_NAME "r8188eu"

drivers/staging/rtl8188eu/os_dep/usb_intf.c:530:    .name = "r8188eu",

```

According to that, the driver you saw is part of the staging tree, a popular dumping ground for drivers considered to be of less than ideal quality.  From reading the top hit file, it looks like you want a Kconfig item named R8188EU set to =y.  I have never seen this hardware before, so I cannot say whether enabling that driver is sufficient to make your device work.

----------

## solamour

I managed to make the following device work.

```
0bda:8179 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8188EUS 802.11n Wireless Network Adapter

Device Drivers

    Staging drivers (STAGING)

        Realtek RTL8188EU Wireless LAN NIC driver (R8188EU)

            Realtek RTL8188EU AP mode (88EU_AP_MODE)  <-- optional

```

__

sol

----------

## DeIM

May I ask how did you manage to make it work? I have kernel ver. 4.4.26

TP-LINK TL-WN725N v.2.2

network manager 1.4.0-r1

nm-applet 1.4.0

```
# lsmod 

Module                  Size  Used by

r8188eu               413120  0
```

```
[    1.292173] usb 1-2: New USB device found, idVendor=0bda, idProduct=8179

[    1.294900] usb 1-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

[    1.297469] usb 1-2: Product: 802.11n NIC

[    1.309318] usb 1-2: Manufacturer: Realtek

[    1.312905] usb 1-2: SerialNumber: [cutted]

[    8.704753] r8188eu: module is from the staging directory, the quality is unknown, you have been warned.

[    8.706603] Chip Version Info: CHIP_8188E_Normal_Chip_TSMC_D_CUT_1T1R_RomVer(0)

[    8.738990] usbcore: registered new interface driver r8188eu

[    8.774330] r8188eu 1-2:1.0 wlp0s18f2u2: renamed from wlan0

[   10.279996] cfg80211: World regulatory domain updated:

[   10.280010] cfg80211:  DFS Master region: unset

[   10.280017] cfg80211:   (start_freq - end_freq @ bandwidth), (max_antenna_gain, max_eirp), (dfs_cac_time)

[   10.280027] cfg80211:   (2402000 KHz - 2472000 KHz @ 40000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   10.280036] cfg80211:   (2457000 KHz - 2482000 KHz @ 20000 KHz, 92000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   10.280043] cfg80211:   (2474000 KHz - 2494000 KHz @ 20000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   10.280052] cfg80211:   (5170000 KHz - 5250000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   10.280060] cfg80211:   (5250000 KHz - 5330000 KHz @ 80000 KHz, 160000 KHz AUTO), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[   10.280067] cfg80211:   (5490000 KHz - 5730000 KHz @ 160000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (0 s)

[   10.280074] cfg80211:   (5735000 KHz - 5835000 KHz @ 80000 KHz), (N/A, 2000 mBm), (N/A)

[   10.280080] cfg80211:   (57240000 KHz - 63720000 KHz @ 2160000 KHz), (N/A, 0 mBm), (N/A)

[   14.306561] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp0s18f2u2: link is not ready

[   15.056425] MAC Address = [cutted]

[   15.060381] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp0s18f2u2: link is not ready

[   15.067044] R8188EU: ERROR indicate disassoc

[   15.168506] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp0s18f2u2: link is not ready

[   15.418793] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp0s18f2u2: link is not ready

[   15.425120] R8188EU: ERROR indicate disassoc

[   15.526336] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp0s18f2u2: link is not ready

[   16.634901] R8188EU: ERROR indicate disassoc

[   16.736321] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp0s18f2u2: link is not ready

[   17.255565] r8169 0000:01:00.0 enp1s0: link up

[   17.963930] R8188EU: ERROR indicate disassoc

[   17.965997] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): enp1s0: link becomes ready

[   18.066030] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp0s18f2u2: link is not ready

[   18.091042] R8188EU: ERROR indicate disassoc

[   18.192741] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp0s18f2u2: link is not ready

[   19.460412] R8188EU: ERROR indicate disassoc

[   19.561776] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp0s18f2u2: link is not ready

[   19.578907] R8188EU: ERROR indicate disassoc
```

Can't see any networks.

When I use connect to hidden network (which is not really hidden) I get:

```
[  645.621675] R8188EU: ERROR assoc success

[  645.621829] IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlp0s18f2u2: link becomes ready
```

Need it to work and search network. Thanks in advance

----------

## solamour

Can't speak for others, but at least for me, I occasionally need to make sure the device is not blocked when I plug in the USB WiFi device.

```
# rfkill unblock all

# rfkill list

0: phy0: Wireless LAN

        Soft blocked: no    <--

        Hard blocked: no
```

__

sol

----------

## DeIM

it's weird. It gives me the sense that it may be soft blocked.

But rfkill list command displays no output. (rfkill is enabled in kernel)

When I disable NetworkManager and try to start wpa_supplicant alone, it gives me:

```
# /etc/init.d/wpa_supplicant start

 * Starting WPA Supplicant Daemon ...

Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant

nl80211: Driver does not support authentication/association or connect commands

nl80211: deinit ifname=wlp0s18f2u2 disabled_11b_rates=0

wlp0s18f2u2: Failed to initialize driver interface

 * start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant'

 * Failed to start WPA Supplicant Daemon   [ !! ]

 * ERROR: wpa_supplicant failed to start
```

----------

## DeIM

I have installed eudev. Maybe there are some other settings in kernel that affect the device? I can't explain why I can't see anything in rfkill list...

----------

## DeIM

may I ask what settings do You have in kernel which could affect this?

Do you have some module parametters set?

It gives me no sense I don't see device in rfkill.   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Gusar

@DeIM: Just checking, do you have linux-firmware installed? There's 8188eu files in there.

Also, you could try this kernel: https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/jes/linux.git/log/?h=rtl8xxxu-8188eu, it adds 8188eu support to rtl8xxxu, which is a modern driver for all sorts of Realtek USB chips. So grab that kernel and activate the rtl8xxxu driver (also select support for untested devices) instead of the staging r8188eu one.

----------

## DeIM

Thank You for advice, but is it safe to change gentoo-sources?

And yes I have rtl8188eufw.bin in /lib/firmware/rtlwifi/

I found that problem is between network manager and wpa_supplicant.

When I disable network manager and setup wpa_suplicant:

```
wpa_supplicant -D nl80211,wext -i wlp0s18f2u2 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf 

Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant

nl80211: Driver does not support authentication/association or connect commands

nl80211: deinit ifname=wlp0s18f2u2 disabled_11b_rates=0

rfkill: Cannot get wiphy information

ioctl[SIOCSIWAP]: Operation not permitted

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument

ioctl[SIOCSIWENCODEEXT]: Invalid argument
```

I can scan in wpa_gui and it finds my wifi AP and I can connect to it. It seems staging driver doesn't support nl80211 but wext driver works fine. (-D wext alone works).

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf:

```
ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel

update_config=1
```

So before I give up this concept. Is there some setting to tell network manager to use wext instead of nl80211?

----------

## DeIM

OK, found info about bug in network manager itself:

https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1371478

my log sample:

```
Dec 30 14:18:33 curiosity NetworkManager[2327]: <warn>  [1483103913.6716] device (wlp0s18f2u2): set-hw-addr: new MAC address 3A:25:51:E6:F7:90 not successfully set (scanning)

Dec 30 14:18:33 curiosity kernel: IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp0s18f2u2: link is not ready

Dec 30 14:18:33 curiosity NetworkManager[2327]: <info>  [1483103913.6728] device (wlp0s18f2u2): supplicant interface state: inactive -> disabled

Dec 30 14:18:33 curiosity NetworkManager[2327]: <info>  [1483103913.6906] device (wlp0s18f2u2): supplicant interface state: disabled -> inactive

Dec 30 14:18:33 curiosity kernel: R8188EU: INFO indicate disassoc

Dec 30 14:18:33 curiosity NetworkManager[2327]: <warn>  [1483103913.8043] device (wlp0s18f2u2): set-hw-addr: new MAC address 3A:25:51:E6:F7:90 not successfully set (scanning)

Dec 30 14:18:33 curiosity kernel: IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp0s18f2u2: link is not ready

Dec 30 14:18:33 curiosity NetworkManager[2327]: <info>  [1483103913.8063] device (wlp0s18f2u2): supplicant interface state: inactive -> disabled

Dec 30 14:18:33 curiosity NetworkManager[2327]: <info>  [1483103913.8224] device (wlp0s18f2u2): supplicant interface state: disabled -> inactive
```

Tried to upgrade from 1.4.0-r1 to 1.4.2 but did not help.

----------

## DeIM

full Network Manager log:

```
Dec 30 14:45:44 curiosity NetworkManager[7653]: <info>  [1483105544.7762] NetworkManager (version 1.4.0) is starting...

Dec 30 14:45:44 curiosity NetworkManager[7653]: <info>  [1483105544.7763] Read config: /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf

Dec 30 14:45:44 curiosity NetworkManager[7653]: <info>  [1483105544.7817] manager[0x1c58060]: monitoring kernel firmware directory '/lib/firmware'.

Dec 30 14:45:44 curiosity NetworkManager[7653]: <info>  [1483105544.7841] dns-mgr[0x1c52a90]: init: dns=default, rc-manager=symlink

Dec 30 14:45:44 curiosity NetworkManager[7653]: <info>  [1483105544.7853] manager[0x1c58060]: WiFi hardware radio set enabled

Dec 30 14:45:44 curiosity NetworkManager[7653]: <info>  [1483105544.7853] manager[0x1c58060]: WWAN hardware radio set enabled

Dec 30 14:45:44 curiosity dbus[2301]: [system] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.nm_dispatcher' (using servicehelper)

Dec 30 14:45:44 curiosity dbus[2301]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.nm_dispatcher'

Dec 30 14:45:44 curiosity NetworkManager[7653]: <info>  [1483105544.8068] settings: loaded plugin keyfile: (c) 2007 - 2015 Red Hat, Inc.  To report bugs please use the NetworkManager mailing list.

Dec 30 14:45:44 curiosity NetworkManager[7653]: <info>  [1483105544.8086] settings: hostname: couldn't get property from hostnamed

Dec 30 14:45:44 curiosity NetworkManager[7653]: <info>  [1483105544.8090] manager: WiFi enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

Dec 30 14:45:44 curiosity NetworkManager[7653]: <info>  [1483105544.8091] manager: WWAN enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

Dec 30 14:45:44 curiosity NetworkManager[7653]: <info>  [1483105544.8092] manager: Networking is enabled by state file

Dec 30 14:45:44 curiosity NetworkManager[7653]: <info>  [1483105544.8092] Loaded device plugin: NMVxlanFactory (internal)

Dec 30 14:45:44 curiosity NetworkManager[7653]: <info>  [1483105544.8093] Loaded device plugin: NMVlanFactory (internal)

Dec 30 14:45:44 curiosity NetworkManager[7653]: <info>  [1483105544.8093] Loaded device plugin: NMVethFactory (internal)

Dec 30 14:45:44 curiosity NetworkManager[7653]: <info>  [1483105544.8094] Loaded device plugin: NMTunFactory (internal)

Dec 30 14:45:44 curiosity NetworkManager[7653]: <info>  [1483105544.8094] Loaded device plugin: NMMacvlanFactory (internal)

Dec 30 14:45:44 curiosity NetworkManager[7653]: <info>  [1483105544.8094] Loaded device plugin: NMIPTunnelFactory (internal)

Dec 30 14:45:44 curiosity NetworkManager[7653]: <info>  [1483105544.8095] Loaded device plugin: NMInfinibandFactory (internal)

Dec 30 14:45:44 curiosity NetworkManager[7653]: <info>  [1483105544.8095] Loaded device plugin: NMEthernetFactory (internal)

Dec 30 14:45:44 curiosity NetworkManager[7653]: <info>  [1483105544.8096] Loaded device plugin: NMBridgeFactory (internal)

Dec 30 14:45:44 curiosity NetworkManager[7653]: <info>  [1483105544.8096] Loaded device plugin: NMBondFactory (internal)

Dec 30 14:45:44 curiosity NetworkManager[7653]: <info>  [1483105544.8103] Loaded device plugin: NMAtmManager (/usr/lib64/NetworkManager/libnm-device-plugin-adsl.so)

Dec 30 14:45:44 curiosity NetworkManager[7653]: <info>  [1483105544.8109] Loaded device plugin: NMWifiFactory (/usr/lib64/NetworkManager/libnm-device-plugin-wifi.so)

Dec 30 14:45:44 curiosity NetworkManager[7653]: <info>  [1483105544.8122] device (lo): link connected

Dec 30 14:45:44 curiosity NetworkManager[7653]: <info>  [1483105544.8139] manager: (lo): new Generic device (/org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/0)

Dec 30 14:45:44 curiosity NetworkManager[7653]: <info>  [1483105544.8152] device (enp1s0): link connected

Dec 30 14:45:44 curiosity NetworkManager[7653]: <info>  [1483105544.8176] manager: (enp1s0): new Ethernet device (/org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/1)

Dec 30 14:45:44 curiosity NetworkManager[7653]: <info>  [1483105544.8197] keyfile: add connection in-memory (a2b14a39-5dd9-3061-b355-179db0804077,"Drátové připojení 1")

Dec 30 14:45:44 curiosity NetworkManager[7653]: <info>  [1483105544.8204] settings: (enp1s0): created default wired connection 'Drátové připojení 1'

Dec 30 14:45:44 curiosity NetworkManager[7653]: <info>  [1483105544.8210] dhcp-init: Using DHCP client 'dhclient'

Dec 30 14:45:44 curiosity NetworkManager[7653]: <info>  [1483105544.8243] manager: (enp1s0): found matching connection 'Drátové připojení 1'

Dec 30 14:45:44 curiosity NetworkManager[7653]: <info>  [1483105544.8245] device (enp1s0): state change: unmanaged -> unavailable (reason 'connection-assumed') [10 20 41]

Dec 30 14:45:44 curiosity NetworkManager[7653]: <info>  [1483105544.8251] device (enp1s0): state change: unavailable -> disconnected (reason 'connection-assumed') [20 30 41]

Dec 30 14:45:44 curiosity NetworkManager[7653]: <info>  [1483105544.8271] device (enp1s0): Activation: starting connection 'Drátové připojení 1' (a2b14a39-5dd9-3061-b355-179db0804077)

Dec 30 14:45:44 curiosity NetworkManager[7653]: <info>  [1483105544.8292] manager: (sit0): new IPTunnel device (/org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/2)

Dec 30 14:45:44 curiosity NetworkManager[7653]: <info>  [1483105544.8298] (wlp0s18f2u2): driver supports SSID scans (scan_capa 0x3F).

Dec 30 14:45:44 curiosity NetworkManager[7653]: <info>  [1483105544.8298] (wlp0s18f2u2): using WEXT for WiFi device control

Dec 30 14:45:44 curiosity NetworkManager[7653]: <info>  [1483105544.8320] manager: (wlp0s18f2u2): new 802.11 WiFi device (/org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/3)

Dec 30 14:45:44 curiosity NetworkManager[7653]: <info>  [1483105544.8337] device (wlp0s18f2u2): state change: unmanaged -> unavailable (reason 'managed') [10 20 2]

Dec 30 14:45:44 curiosity kernel: IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp0s18f2u2: link is not ready

Dec 30 14:45:44 curiosity kernel: IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp0s18f2u2: link is not ready

Dec 30 14:45:44 curiosity kernel: R8188EU: INFO indicate disassoc

Dec 30 14:45:44 curiosity kernel: IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp0s18f2u2: link is not ready

Dec 30 14:45:44 curiosity NetworkManager[7653]: <warn>  [1483105544.8433] device (wlp0s18f2u2): set-hw-addr: new MAC address 76:14:78:E9:08:CC not successfully set to set (scanning)

Dec 30 14:45:44 curiosity NetworkManager[7653]: <info>  [1483105544.8620] device (enp1s0): state change: disconnected -> prepare (reason 'none') [30 40 0]

Dec 30 14:45:44 curiosity NetworkManager[7653]: <info>  [1483105544.8633] policy: set 'Drátové připojení 1' (enp1s0) as default for IPv4 routing and DNS

Dec 30 14:45:44 curiosity NetworkManager[7653]: <info>  [1483105544.8739] supplicant: wpa_supplicant running

Dec 30 14:45:44 curiosity NetworkManager[7653]: <info>  [1483105544.8740] device (wlp0s18f2u2): supplicant interface state: init -> starting

Dec 30 14:45:44 curiosity NetworkManager[7653]: <info>  [1483105544.8747] device (enp1s0): state change: prepare -> config (reason 'none') [40 50 0]

Dec 30 14:45:44 curiosity NetworkManager[7653]: <info>  [1483105544.8752] device (enp1s0): state change: config -> ip-config (reason 'none') [50 70 0]

Dec 30 14:45:44 curiosity NetworkManager[7653]: <info>  [1483105544.8765] dhcp4 (enp1s0): activation: beginning transaction (timeout in 45 seconds)

Dec 30 14:45:44 curiosity NetworkManager[7653]: <info>  [1483105544.9280] dhcp4 (enp1s0): dhclient started with pid 7668

Dec 30 14:45:44 curiosity dhclient[7668]: DHCPREQUEST on enp1s0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67

Dec 30 14:45:44 curiosity NetworkManager[7653]: <info>  [1483105544.9567] sup-iface[0x1cb4ec0,wlp0s18f2u2]: supports 1 scan SSIDs

Dec 30 14:45:44 curiosity dhclient[7668]: DHCPACK from 10.0.0.1

Dec 30 14:45:44 curiosity NetworkManager[7653]: <info>  [1483105544.9633] device (wlp0s18f2u2): supplicant interface state: starting -> ready

Dec 30 14:45:44 curiosity NetworkManager[7653]: <info>  [1483105544.9635] device (wlp0s18f2u2): state change: unavailable -> disconnected (reason 'supplicant-available') [20 30 42]

Dec 30 14:45:44 curiosity kernel: IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp0s18f2u2: link is not ready

Dec 30 14:45:44 curiosity kernel: R8188EU: INFO indicate disassoc

Dec 30 14:45:44 curiosity NetworkManager[7653]: <warn>  [1483105544.9746] device (wlp0s18f2u2): set-hw-addr: new MAC address 76:14:78:E9:08:CC not successfully set to set (scanning)

Dec 30 14:45:44 curiosity kernel: IPv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlp0s18f2u2: link is not ready
```

----------

## DeIM

 *Gusar wrote:*   

> @DeIM: Just checking, do you have linux-firmware installed? There's 8188eu files in there.
> 
> Also, you could try this kernel: https://git.kernel.org/cgit/linux/kernel/git/jes/linux.git/log/?h=rtl8xxxu-8188eu, it adds 8188eu support to rtl8xxxu, which is a modern driver for all sorts of Realtek USB chips. So grab that kernel and activate the rtl8xxxu driver (also select support for untested devices) instead of the staging r8188eu one.

 

Isn't it kernel version 3.14? Will it work? I use AMDGPU driver.

----------

## Gusar

 *DeIM wrote:*   

> Isn't it kernel version 3.14?

 

The main branch seems to be very old, but you'll be checking out the rtl8xxxu-8188eu branch (git clone git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/jes/linux.git; git checkout rtl8xxxu-8818eu), that one is much newer, the Makefile says 4.8. Should be new enough for AMDGPU.

----------

